# Chicago to Emeryville on 5 departing 8/24



## Steve4031 (Aug 24, 2015)

This trip was booked using the 1500 credit from my trip earlier in August. Amtrak is having a rough start. 5 has been announced as being delayed 45 minutes for engine problems. Then 7 is also announced as being delayed 30 minutes due to engine problems. I'm wondering if engines for 7 are being switched to 5 and then 7 gets the problem. I'm anticipating a similar announcement for 3.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 24, 2015)

At 1:43 pm 7 rolled by on the through tracks and at 1:46 boarding was called.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 24, 2015)

5 Is called for boarding at 2:11. I am first on and am sitting in roomette 9 of the 532 car which is on the right side for this trip. Sleepers are on the back. The attendant was at the door, and was pleasant. Looks like the start of a great trip.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 24, 2015)

5 is in the roll at 2:48. The scanner has already earned its keep as I over hear the conductor, engineer and glass house discuss and ascertain that mechanical is done with the engine. Apparently mechanical never told anybody they were done. They pulled up the blue flags and moved on.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 24, 2015)

Sounds like the CHI Yardbirds are still doing things "their way!"

Look forward to your trip reports Steve, have a ball before school starts! ( it began here today in HOT Austin! My Granddaughter's first day of High School!)


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 24, 2015)

The ride west has been uneventful. I am using my iPad to write letters of recommendation for two colleagues that lost their teaching positions. I should have done it before leaving, but since I didn't, I intend to have both done before Omaha.

The scas in the 32 and 33 car appear to be new. The diner crew are veterans who ate pleasantly getting it done.

We are 1 hr 9 late out of ottumwa after a leisurely smoke stop and crew change.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 25, 2015)

We departed fort Morgan about 90 minutes late. We have met a few freights, and are now slowly approaching Denver. This is negating in padding that was on the schedule. It is sunny and hazy. Still have not gotten a view of the Rockies even though we are in Denver.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 25, 2015)

Departed Denver at 9:05, 1 hour late. There were more suits on the platform than normal. They seemed to be checking on things. The trip is going well from a customer service basis. I expect they will go home happy.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 25, 2015)

Slow running through gore canyon because signals were out. Some passengers saw a fire. I was posting up at the door to the diner waiting for lunch.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 25, 2015)

There are lots of rafters and full moons out today. More than usual. Some were even spanking themselves. I guess they were angry about the tardiness of the train . . .

Lunch was served with the entertainment. It started at 12:30 rather than 12. I was getting hungry by the time my Angus burger with cheese arrived. It was gone in 60 seconds.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 25, 2015)

Other than that, how did you like the play Mrs. Lincoln? LOL


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 25, 2015)

What? Ms. Lincoln? Don't get it.

Leaving grand junction 50 minutes late.

Got my snacks. 


Here is a view from east of grand junction


----------



## Agent (Aug 25, 2015)

Were there any mechanical issues with the horn? It sounded weird to me coming through Agency, Iowa Monday evening.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 25, 2015)

The Lincoln reference is based on the famous incident @ Fords Theater when, allegedly after President Lincoln was shot, Mrs. Lincoln was asked by a Reporter: "Other than that Mrs. Lincoln how did you enjoy the Play?"

Because you were distracted from the other Scenery by the "Mooners" on the River, I thought it was funny to ask you in this way!

Come to think of it, its not so funny, "Never mind!"( another famous quote)


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh it's cool. They added to enjoyment 0f the river. I was hoping one would fall out.

Agent, the horn has been a bit different at smoke stops. It hits a partial note, then the full sound. Thanks for videoing my train.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 26, 2015)

We are pulling into winnemucca now. About 15 minutes late. Got the morning rituals done. Now waiting to go to breakfast in the diner. I forgot to ask if they open at 6 or 6:30.

Just love it when I come around the corner on the train or up the stairs, encounter a middle aged women, and she jumps. Heifer, I'm not that ugly.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 26, 2015)

Arrived Sacramento early. It's supposed to leave at 2:13 pm. It's 1:58. Based on other days like this could be an hour early into emy.


----------



## Agent (Aug 26, 2015)

Steve4031 said:


> Slow running through gore canyon because signals were out. Some passengers saw a fire. I was posting up at the door to the diner waiting for lunch.


The day before, #6 was delayed nearly five hours reportedly because of a fire.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 26, 2015)

We are on the home stretch into emy. Should be about 15 minutes early. I'll be doing the bus ride to San Francisco. And some cable car riding and pcc riding.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 26, 2015)

Agent said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > Slow running through gore canyon because signals were out. Some passengers saw a fire. I was posting up at the door to the diner waiting for lunch.
> ...


Today's 6 out of emy left late. I appreciate the update. We got past that fire with no problem. I didn't even see it because I was standing in the doorway of sleeper next to the diner. I heard other passengers talking about it as o sat down to lunch.

Of cited the situation could change by Friday. I can deal with a Wyoming detour or a delay. Don't want a bus though.

Arrived emy 3:52.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 26, 2015)

Bus is not here. I'm taking uber. Ridiculous that it's not there. I'll call amtrak to advise I did not take the bus.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 26, 2015)

Amtrak agent said no big deal. I got checked in to the hilton and got a remodeled room on the 36th floor.

Had dinner on fisherman's wharf. Took the f line.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 26, 2015)

After dinner I walked along fisherman's wharf.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 26, 2015)

Cable cars are next


----------

